# Because syncro.



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Because Twin turbo Awd. Sliding around in my daily. :laugh:

God I wish the coupe could do this. I think an Awd 2.7T Quantum coupe is in my future. Haha


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

B5 get out.


----------

